# Started Meds, TSH Level?



## heartofwisdom (Mar 1, 2011)

I wrote earlier I have a bad anemia problem, heart disease and on Feb 23 diagnosed slightly low thyroid.

I took Levothyroxine for two days then had bad palpitations and was told to stop until anemia was fixed.

I assumed all my problems were anemia exhausted (bedridden), palpitations, short of breath, low heart rate (low 40s) and low BP and dizzy. It been a month of getting worse daily.(Four years ago same symptoms of lead to open heart surgery at 51. So we had to rule out heart again.)

March I was hospitalized for blood transfusion and cardiac tests. No heart problems found. Had more heart test this week and cardiologst gave the OK to go back on Levothyroxine.

Primary care doctor and cardiologist both believe the exhaustion palpitations, shortness of breath and dizziness are from thyroid.
*
After Two Day of Meds!*

I know it should take two weeks but I got tell you I feel it. I have been bedridden for weeks and now my husband said like I'm on speed today. I actually felt normal all morning. I felt like I woke up after a month of sleep. Going all day until 2pm then crashed and slept 2 hours. (Also terrible insomnia haven't slept well at night in weeks).

I made myself a salad for lunch--I was amazed that I could stand up long enough to make a salad without feeling the need to lie down.

*Questions:*
•	Anyone else felt thyroid meds after 2 days?
•	My THS was 3.05 and Free T4 was .86. What do these levels mean?

Still feel good now, off to make my first dinner in a month.

Thanks,
Robin

Also taking these supplements:

•	Integra F (iron) 125 mg
•	D3 2000 IU
•	Magnesium Citrate 200 mg
•	Progessence Plus (oil)
•	Calicum, Maganesum, Zinc 333, 133, 5 
•	Co Q 10 100 mg
•	Life 5 Probiotics
•	Ningiax Red
•	True Source Vitamins
•	Chlorea
•	Beta Carotene
•	Selenium


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow that sounds great, I can't say I had the two day experience. It took me 12 days to feel the first effects and it is a wonderful feeling!

Watch out that you don't overshoot into hyper. I felt it at 12 days and then improved for 2 more weeks.

TSH of 3.05 is a bit high on the scale with a max of 3.0. I didn't feel really well until I got my TSH below 1.0. FT4 is hard to judge without ranges.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Thyroid hormone is stored by the body, and when it is depleted time is needed to rebuild your levels. It generally takes 6 to 8 weeks for thyroid medication to alter your levels.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

heartofwisdom said:


> I wrote earlier I have a bad anemia problem, heart disease and on Feb 23 diagnosed slightly low thyroid.
> 
> I took Levothyroxine for two days then had bad palpitations and was told to stop until anemia was fixed.
> 
> ...


I am so so glad to hear this. See, if you had the tranfusion, that has helped your body accept the Levothyroxine. That is one scenario out of probably several.

It is my opinion that you felt it in 2 days because you were in dire need. Your T4 hormone stores were depleted. That, your supplements, your transfusion.............................

All goes together and I am keeping you in my prayers for a complete and totally healthy pathway here.

This is the best news we have had all week.


----------



## heartofwisdom (Mar 1, 2011)

Today not so great, better but tired and lots of hot flashes.

Thank you for being here.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

heartofwisdom said:


> Today not so great, better but tired and lots of hot flashes.
> 
> Thank you for being here.


Ah; well! You were a "whirlwind" yesterday that you felt so good. You must pace yourself and give your body a chance to catch up w/it's self.

Bless your little heart!


----------

